# SPOG Recipe



## smoke happens

Curious on your SPOG recipe, or more specifically the ratio of salt/pepper/onion/garlic you use.

I was going to mix up a larger batch to keep on hand instead of my normal method of applying the ingredients one by one. Also thinking of smoking some salt (never tried this before) to use in my SPOG batch, something a little different.

So, what's your ratio? 50% salt, even amounts of the rest? Something different?


----------



## s2k9k

Basically equal amounts but a little light on the salt and a little heavy on the pepper.


----------



## dward51

I usually double up on the onion powder vs the garlic.  I like the onion flavor.


----------



## humdinger

Here's my pre-mix blend that I use on Beef (brisket especially)

3/4c Course cracked Black Pepper

1/2c Kosher Salt

1/4c Garlic, Chopped (dried)

1/4c Garlic Powder

1/4c Onion Flakes

1/4c Onion Powder

The course ground pepper, onion flakes, and chopped garlic give the seasoning a good textured look while it's on the meat. But as you can see, I also like to add the powdered onion and garlic. This is because the powder gets spread more evenly over the meat and absorbs better as it cooks.

But like Dave says, you can tweak it to your liking or simplify if you don't have both versions of onion or garlic.


----------



## seenred

Equal amounts of each for me.


----------



## kathrynn

I used Lawrey's Seasoned Salt....1 cup

1/2 cup black pepper

1/2 cup granulated garlic

1/2 cup onion powder

Wanted to make up a batch.   I may back off the pepper a bit next time....but it tasted great on the brisket the next day.  Hubby loves Salty stuff.

Kat


----------



## humdinger

Hmm Lawry's.......might be an interesting twist on things.


----------



## kathrynn

Love Lawrys!   Use it on a bunch of stuff!

Kat


----------



## chef willie

I'm about equal on all parts but heavier on the pepper. I also prefer using granulated onion & garlic over the powdered for no particular reason....and I rarely use table salt anymore. Much prefer sea salt with no iodine or additives. Fortunately Winco has it here in bulk for like .28 a pound. Have yet to try some of the exotic salts but while at the Asian store they had Hawaiian sea salt so some experimentation is in order.


----------



## redwood carlos

For brisket:

6 oz coarse ground sea salt

1 3/4 oz coarse ground black pepper

1 1/2 oz garlic powder

1 1/2 granulated onion


----------



## diesel

Equal parts, and I also use Lawrys in place of the regular salt.

Aaron.


----------

